

Not my YC submission - nextmoveone
http://investorscrystalball.com/
Here is a project that I am working on. Basically going to be a stock investment community with aggregate data. We want to have an 'open platform' with 2 way communication, meaning you can gather our data via web services. But first, we need sign-ups!! 
======
nextmoveone
How come my text doesn't show up below, when I click discuss.

Here is what I wrote: Here is a project that I am working on. Basically going
to be a stock investment community with aggregate data. We want to have an
'open platform' with 2 way communication, meaning you can build apps for our
audience as well as gather our data via web services. But first, we need sign-
ups!!

